# Craftsman Deluxe Router Pantograph



## wayoutwest (Sep 23, 2007)

I did a search in the forum for pantograph and saw many posts about a pantograph but they all seemed to be be really old pantographs and nothing like the one currently advertised on the Sears website


Has anyone ever used this newer pantograph? One reviewer of the product
complained about the plastic pivot socket being very poor and that he made
one out of wood. 

I am interested in pantograph machines for routers and would like to know
if anyone has any experience with this model or can suggest a better one?

Sincerly 

Phil
Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

I had one but I sold it off,,, 
I didn't care for it because it was made with very light Alum,tubing and it was very hard to do a good job with it , I could not keep the pointer in place and control the router at the same time...but I did make some nice firewood items. 

I do have one of the older ones with a V.S. Rotor Zip tool as the router device and it works great,it will do 3D projects or copy cat items or slots or free hand items,signs,etc.


I would suggest you buy one that's setup the same way for a pencil and try it 1st.b/4 you put your money out for the one you posted..

If you can do a good job with that type you maybe have a chance to do the same with one that supports a router....but it's a long shot at best...

Just one users review

1 star out of 5 stars


Just a add on note, you may want to look at the pin router setup for your router table, it will do copy cat items very well with the right bit..
The one I have is below.

pin setup §
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/daisypin.html
router bit §
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch


Good Luck
==============



wayoutwest said:


> I did a search in the forum for pantograph and saw many posts about a pantograph but they all seemed to be be really old pantographs and nothing like the one currently advertised on the Sears website
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used this newer pantograph? One reviewer of the product
> ...


----------

